# Holy snappersourus



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Check out this monster caught 40 miles out of dauphin island


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Whuh.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Wasn't that caught last year or 2 years ago. If not and it's another un this year, they sure are draggin' them beasts in!!!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

http://www.al.com/outdoors/index.ssf/2015/08/massive_cubera_snapper_threate.html


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Man what a beast! That's the great thing about fishing the Gulf, you just never know what's going to pick that bait up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Damn I want to catch a beast like that...to have a good excuse to put that big toothy bastard on my wall!


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Stud puppy


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

Jason said:


> Wasn't that caught last year or 2 years ago. If not and it's another un this year, they sure are draggin' them beasts in!!!


There was a state record caught last year it didn't look that large,not sure if thats a new one or not.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

scott44 said:


> There was a state record caught last year it didn't look that large,not sure if thats a new one or not.


Its a new one. Beats the one from last year by 10 lbs or so, I think.


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

MrFish said:


> Its a new one. Beats the one from last year by 10 lbs or so, I think.


Last years was impressive...I wish one would get confused and swim up the Blakely river,,,,I wouldn't even look in the rule book before I headed to the ramp with him.


----------

